# Another New Outback



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello All,

Learned from the dropping of the non-posters that I ought to at least introduce myself. I, my darling cohort (spouise) and our little innocent by-stander are the very proud new owners of a 29FBHS. We intended to wait until next hyear, but our hand was forced when the discontinued the model.

Discovering that our Subaru won't tow a fiver we opted for an 06' 2500 with the LBZ engine









Currently residing in California's lovely (?) Central Valley. Originally from WI. Same cows, more dust..

Glad to join the fray,

Walleye


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hello Walleye and welcome to the Forum glad to have you on board. Nice to see another Calif. Outbacker, I a transplant too, cane from Spokane Wa. but retired from the Air Force here and haven't left. One good thing here is you can Camp all year long and drive to the snow. Keep the posts coming.

By the way do you like to fish for Walleyes? 
Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the world of posting messasges.

Glad you're here!


----------



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> Hello Walleye and welcome to the Forum glad to have you on board. Nice to see another Calif. Outbacker, I a transplant too, cane from Spokane Wa. but retired from the Air Force here and haven't left. One good thing here is you can Camp all year long and drive to the snow. Keep the posts coming.
> 
> By the way do you like to fish for Walleyes?
> Bill


Hi Bill,

Sorry, No, not a fisherperson. That nickname comes from the apparent incompatibility between my job and my corrective eyeware (lenses thick enough to burn all sorts of things...). Spent some time onWhidbey Island in WA. Loved it there and would go back in a second. True statement about year-round camping though. We're going to Yosemite for T-Giving. Hoping the little one will see some snow.

Question- Do you often use the RV parks on the various bases?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi walleye









Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new 29fbhs!

Yosemite should be absolutely beautiful this time of year. Enjoy your trip and Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.

I would also like to invite you to join us for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers Rally in Zion National Park ...You would be the 10th member from California!
Click here for info

We look forward to meeting you there









Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome Walleye and family,

Enjoy your new camper. Nice to meet you.

Rita


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

walleye said:


> Currently residing in California's lovely (?) Central Valley. Originally from WI. Same cows, more dust..


But the California cows are HAPPY Cows.

Welcome Aboard!









Bob


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome

I could only imagine the responses if you had asked us if you could pull the fiver with the Suburu
















Come join us at Zion

John


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> I could only imagine the responses if you had asked us if you could pull the fiver with the Suburu


Heck, I do it all the time!










Gilligan


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WELCOME WALLEYE (and family)!!!



tdvffjohn said:


> I could only imagine the responses if you had asked us if you could pull the fiver with the Suburu


Was thinking the same thing....<gulp>....and then read of the mod.....and breathing became safe again!


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome Walleye!

We did the same thing--scrambled to get the 29FBHS when we found out they were being discontinued. We unfortunately don't have to drive to get to any snow, but we will get ours out as soon as we can! Let us know how you like it.

Brenda


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Walleye, welcome to Outbackers.com








Congrats on finding your 29fbhs! It's a great floorplan. Too bad it is discontinued, but you found one








Happy Outbacking!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I could only imagine the responses if you had asked us if you could pull the fiver with the Suburu


Welcome!

As long as that Suburu is the Outback model, I think you would have been OK









Humpty


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Walleye!*








And congratulations on the new Outback! Whoo Hoo!!!








Glad you have joined us.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to the site!

We have quite a few members in the Central Valley now. A few in the Fresno area a few in Bakersfield and I think I saw one from Exeter. I am in Hanford good luck with the new rig see you on the road.

Jeff


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the 5ers outback club. We too own a 29fbhs & except for a Real china bowl foot flush potty(our 05 came with a plastic hand flush job) I also added a 2 door cabinet above our potty. 2nd AC(it gets REAL HOT in central tx) & lastly a quicke flush...& all is right with the world!!! Oh yea...we pull our backer with a 02 SWB CC Dmax(slightly reprogramed...+90hp with a straight thru 4-inch exhaust) ally combo. It pulled geat stock....but it's Awsome now with the added power. My LB7 turns numbers like a stock LBZ now.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

walleye said:


> Hello Walleye and welcome to the Forum glad to have you on board. Nice to see another Calif. Outbacker, I a transplant too, cane from Spokane Wa. but retired from the Air Force here and haven't left. One good thing here is you can Camp all year long and drive to the snow. Keep the posts coming.
> 
> By the way do you like to fish for Walleyes?
> Bill


Hi Bill,

Sorry, No, not a fisherperson. That nickname comes from the apparent incompatibility between my job and my corrective eyeware (lenses thick enough to burn all sorts of things...). Spent some time onWhidbey Island in WA. Loved it there and would go back in a second. True statement about year-round camping though. We're going to Yosemite for T-Giving. Hoping the little one will see some snow.

Question- Do you often use the RV parks on the various bases?
[/quote]

No I have not stayed at a Base RV park but I should sense they are cheap. I remenber a lot of nice Parks at different bases when I was active Duty but didn't have a trailer back then. Of course a lot of those bases are closed now.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

That is a great floor plan. Congrats and welcome!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Walleye to the Outback Family
and congrats on the 29fbhs

Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site. It is great to have another 5er member!!!

Gary


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome! But why on EARTH did you ever leave Wisconsin??


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Welcome and congrats on your new Outback!

Steve


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Glad to have you!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome To Outbackers

Willie


----------



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

Late reply due to camping over T-Giving...

Why I left WI...

I made a pretty drastic career change that took me out of the state. Once this career runs its course, we are going to beat freet back to God's country as fast as we can get there (assuming of course, we can find work). We had the curse/luck of growing up near Mpls./St. Paul so we could live in WI and find work in MN. Being center of the state wasn't bad either. Really miss racing the Birke every year...


----------

